# Replacement headlamps Long 460



## ncciru (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone know the replacement bulb number or cross reference number for the 4 1/2" diameter headlamps for a Long 460?


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

any auto parts store could fix you up no special bulb


----------

